# Denver Aquarium!



## chase thorn (Jun 17, 2012)

Today was a good day


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks fun!!!


----------



## Neal (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice shot of the Emperor Angelfish. By far my favorite type of fish.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 17, 2012)

Hard to tell but a cleaner wrasse was cleaning him up for a while


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow great pictures. The first two are SO vibrant! The little turtle lover is going there for his birthday.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you  This is very few of how many pictures I actually took


----------

